# White Towels On Abandoned Cars



## spookyspiff (Nov 26, 2004)

What's the deal with people sticking a white towel/shirt/cloth in the window of their abandoned car on the highway? Is this the universal sign for "I've abandoned this car." If so, well.. uhm, no kiddin? So does that mean you do want the government to dispose of it or does it mean you're coming back soon? Any thoughts?


----------



## greenLED (Nov 27, 2004)

You're supposed to put a white whatever out and lift the hood to let other people you need help. I guess people get a ride and leave the white stuff behind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 27, 2004)

Don't really know much about the "White Rag" but my Uncle told me when he "junked" his Chevell, he drove it to the parking lot of a high school and took off the License plates and wheels leaving the car itself resting on cement bricks in the lot. 

The school officials were quick to get rid of what was left of the car.

A friend of mine however had an old car (Dodge or Plymouth Shadow?) sitting in his back yard (Faceing Woodview Rd if you know anyone in Chino Hills) and we've done stuff to it such as lighting the interior on fire to putting a 40 foot log we found by the creek through the windshield (took about 5 people to do it)

My friend's parents later donated what was left of the car to charity


----------



## HaulinLow (Nov 29, 2004)

I remember driver's ed class in high school teaching us to put out the white flag to signify mechanical trouble. I don't really expect its gonna get you any help or stop anyone from towing off your car, though.


----------



## cobb (Nov 30, 2004)

I believe its a universal trouble sign. In some cases some of my younger less educated friends discover after a ride and estimates the car aint worth fixing and leave it for the city to take care of it. 

Ive donated my old vws to the kidney foundation and others do it to our local high school.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 30, 2004)

the towing and disposal charges will eventually catch up with the owner!


----------



## cobb (Nov 30, 2004)

Id considered dumping my cars in the woods enar my parents house, but liked the fact the kidney foundation folks took care of it and gave me 35 bucks. Not many people have that good of sense.


----------



## whiskypapa3 (Nov 30, 2004)

Back in Camden, NJ where I grew up them was wicks, although they were usually in the gas filler tube..


----------



## markdi (Dec 1, 2004)

I bet you did not get a lot of cars blowing up that way

hollywood hype


----------



## _mike_ (Dec 1, 2004)

The VIN (vehicle identification number) is all that's needed to track down an owner, the plate is not needed. The VIN is often times found on the dash at the very bottom of the window and would be pretty difficult to get at and remove. It's also in any number of other places, like the engine block.

But yes, as stated previously. A white "anything" with the hood up is a signal that you need assistance. And as previously stated, they probably just left the white rag after they got a ride.


----------

